# A little help with a new tiel?



## Fauxhawk (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey everyone, Im new to this forum so let me say hello! Im skyler. My new cockatiel is Donnie. Hes been home since yesterday afternoon. He was very into exploring his cage, he hasnt eaten any of his food, just some millet i offered. Although he could have eaten while i was asleep. Anyways, right now im sitting by his cage with my laptop, Ive got light music playing because it calms him down for some reason. Hes sitting on a perch thats incredibly close to me. Does this mean hes ready to come out? Or does he need more time?

Hes sitting by me but if i put my hand near the cage he opens his mouth and exhales at me, i think its hissing. What should i do?
His 

Just so you have a background on Donnie, hes 5 months, im not sure if its really a boy, just a sense. He was hand fed, he knows how to step up but refuses to do it in the cage. Outside of the cage hes an angel. I havent had him outside in my house yet.

Any reccommendations for helping him feel more at home?


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh... although I'm no expert I say just leave him be for a week or so to get him used to his surroundings as well as your actions at home. Let him observe what you do day by day, talk to him for 20 minutes or so a few times a day so that he gets used to your voice, and don't force him into doing anything he doesn't want to do. Expecting a bird to step up while in the cage is a bit rough because they are territorial, and when that happens he's like saying, "Keep out!". He just needs time to adjust to his new surroundings. Sometimes leave the cage open and when he is ready he'll come out on his own.

Also, when I first brought Charlie (my 'tiel) home, he would also hiss at me when I put my fingers or hand near the cage. This probably won't work on all birds, but what I did with Charlie is, I would leave my hand there right beside him, until he calms down I say "good charlie" and give him a piece of millet. He got the idea within that night, and after that he hasn't hissed at all when I put my fingers near the cage. Maybe you can try it, I don't know, but it's only when I put my hand into the cage that Charlie really starts acting up. Oh, and when I say give him a treat I meant through the bars. haha.

If you have a large family like I do, I suggest you try not to introduce him to your family yet because it may frighten him, although it was the complete opposite with my 'tiel, he loves people and loves being around them although he can be a bit nippy. He talks, sings, whistles, and it's really funny sometimes. He's a silly bird. 

Anyways, good luck with Donnie! and welcome to the forum! (i should've said that first? haha) but yeah, our community is extremely friendly, so if any questions feel free! I'm sure everyone is willing to help you out here =D


----------



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

I would keep giving him those treats to show him that your hand is a supply of good things. I agree with wonderbird as far as the hissing issue. If he starts hissing I would not take my hand away until he has calmed down. I think when you snatch your hand back in fear, it shows them that hissing and aggresive behavior works. I am not an expert, but so far this has worked for me. I also would not let everyone try to handle him in the beginning. Let him get used to you first and then introduce him to new family members. That doesn't mean that everyone should totally stay away from him. Let him see the hustle and bustle of the household, but at the same time give him his space...does that make any sense?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is some good advice I found on-line. *The first couple of days the bird should spend IN the new cage. It has to discover where the seed and water dishes are, as well as get accustomed to new surroundings. The first time the bird is let out of the cage, make sure ALL your windows are closed and do this preferably in the evening. Be certain to close the curtains or drapes as this will prevent the bird from flying headlong in to the glass and injuring itself. Make this first time out about an hour or so (less if it seems to stress the bird) and then put the bird back in the cage. Speak softly to your bird and avoid making any quick movements.*


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Ditto to what was already said. It takes time for a tiel to adjust. But too, every bird is different.When I first girt Misty and Bilbo, Misty wanted me to hold her within the first hour of her being home, and Bilbo wanted NOTHING to do with me for a good week.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd say everything has been covered... in my case, Billy still does not like hands in his cage, so he does not step up unless he is out and needs to cause he perched somewhere strange. It has been just about 5 months that Billy has been here, and we are still working on the hand taming. My advice: be patient, some birds come around fast and others take time. Good luck!


----------

